# Wolf..... it's amazing how far they travel



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

They can end up anywhere :shock: 
http://thewesterner.blogspot.com/2011/11/wolf-killed-in-southeastern-montana-had.html


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Most predators can cover some pretty big ranges, collared lions have shown up 500 miles from where they were collared.


----------



## gooseblaster (Sep 2, 2009)

Thats great!! Keep on killin em!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice shot, farmer John! Do it some more!


----------

